# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Rotavirusinfectie - Artikel

## Agnes574

Wat is een rotavirusinfectie? 

Een rotavirusinfectie is de meest voorkomende oorzaak van maag-darminfecties bij babys en jonge kinderen. Het rotavirus behoort tot de familie van de Reovirussen. Deze infectie kan ernstige diarree, braken en koorts veroorzaken, met een grote kans op dehydratie (uitdroging). Dehydratie vereist een specifieke aanpak en vaak ook een ziekenhuisopname. 


Wie loopt het meeste gevaar om besmet te raken? 
De piekleeftijd ligt tussen 6 en 24 maanden, maar de infectie kan ook bij jongere zuigelingen voorkomen. De kinderen krijgen de ziekte het vaakst in de winter (van december tot april).
Kinderen die in de winter opgenomen worden in een ziekenhuis wegens een besmetting met het RSV-virus (respiratoir syncytiaal virus),worden tijdens hun ziekenhuisverblijf soms bijbesmet met het rotavirus. Daardoor moeten ze langer in het ziekenhuis blijven. 


Er bestaan verschillende types van het rotavirus. Een eerste contact gaat vaak gepaard met een ernstige infectie. Daaropvolgende contacten (al dan niet met andere types van het rotavirus) verlopen meestal veel milder.
Op de leeftijd van 5 jaar zijn praktisch alle kinderen immuun voor het rotavirus. Volwassenen kunnen drager zijn van het virus, maar zijn meestal klachtenvrij.
In onze contreien is het rotavirus vooral s winters en in het vroege voorjaar actief. Het is verantwoordelijk voor zowat de helft van alle diarreegevallen bij kinderen jonger dan twee jaar. Meer zelfs, elk kind van twee à drie jaar heeft minstens één rotavirusinfectie doorgemaakt, twintig procent zelfs meer dan twee. 
Omdat het virus zo besmettelijk is, veroorzaakt het zelfs kleine epidemieën, bijvoorbeeld in kinderdagverblijven. 


Symptomen 

De infectie uit zich door koorts, braken en een waterachtige diarree. Het braken duurt enkele dagen, de diarree kan een week aanhouden. 
Tijdens de infectie wordt ook de darmwand aangetast waardoor problemen ontstaan met de vertering van vetten en suikers. 
Uitdroging is de belangrijkste verwikkeling van een infectie door het rotavirus. Tekenen daarvan zijn droge slijmvliezen, ingevallen fontanellen, diepliggende ogen en weinig urineproductie. Bij extreme uitdroging kan de infectie dodelijk zijn. Gelukkig komt dit slechts zelden voor. 
De infectie heeft geen gevolgen op langere termijn. Sommige kinderen kunnen wel een hele tijd - soms drie maanden lang - last hebben met de vertering van melkproducten. Kenmerken daarvan zijn een bolle buik, het laten van vele windjes, een slechte eetlust en het minder snel groeien. Het tijdelijk vervangen van zuivelproducten door bijvoorbeeld sojaproducten doet de klachten verminderen. 
Na elke infectie versterkt de weerstand van het kind, zodat de symptomen bij een volgende infectie minder uitgesproken zijn. Tegen de leeftijd van vijf jaar hebben zowat alle kinderen voldoende weerstand opgebouwd. Vanaf dan duiken meestal geen ziekteverschijnselen meer op bij een infectie. 


Wat kan je doen? 
 Veel drinken, is de boodschap voor kinderen die braken en diarree hebben. 
 Babys mogen borstvoeding of onverdunde flessenvoeding krijgen. 
 Als extra vocht kunnen water, babythee en rijstwater worden gegeven. 
 Ook fruitpapjes, groenten en brood kunnen best als het kind er zin in heeft. 
 Voor oudere kinderen met diarree zijn water, thee, cola, vruchtensap, soep, rijstwater en yoghurtdranken het meest geschikt. 
 Peuters drinken beter geen appelsap, omdat het de darmen irriteert en de diarree kan laten aanhouden. Laat kinderen eten waar ze trek in hebben. Enkel te veel zoetigheid en laxerende voeding (bv. pruimen, vette eetwaren) zijn te mijden. 


Naar de dokter? 
Contatcteer je arts als een baby na twee voedingen nog diarree heeft, als hij niet wil drinken, als hij suf is, als er bloed in de stoelgang zit, als de baby braakt of als hij koorts heeft. 
Bij kinderen ouder dan één jaar is doktersadvies aanbevolen als de symptomen langer dan twee dagen duren, als er ook andere klachten zijn (bv. oorpijn, keelpijn, hoge koorts), als er bloed in de stoelgang zit, als het kind suf of in de war is of als u zich ongerust maakt. 


Diagnose 
Met een eenvoudige labotest op stoelgang kan het virus onmiddellijk opgespoord worden en de diagnose bevestigen.


Hoe verspreidt het rotavirus zich? 
Een besmet kind scheidt veel virusdeeltjes uit via de ontlasting. Het virus verspreidt zich dan ook makkelijk na contact met de stoelgang van een besmet persoon. Vermits het virus lange tijd overleeft op handen kan onrechtstreekse overdracht gebeuren via speelgoed, speentjes en oppervlakken.
De handen wassen is heel belangrijk. Zowel thuis als in het kinderdagverblijf of bij de onthaalouder moet dit gebeuren na elke verluiering, na elke verzorging en vóór elke maaltijd. Dit is nodig om verdere verspreiding te beperken.

Wie in aanraking komt met uitwerpselen van besmette kinderen, doet er goed aan handschoenen te dragen. 
Bevuilde kledij wordt het best gewassen op minstens 50°C omdat het virus deze temperatuur niet overleeft. 


Het vaccin 

In België zijn twee vaccins beschikbaar tegen het rotavirus, met name Rotarix® en RotaTeq®.Het wordt aanbevolen om de volledige vaccinatie met hetzelfde vaccin af te werken. Beide vaccins worden via de mond toegediend! 


Wanneer vaccineren? 
De vaccinatie met Rotarix® bestaat uit 2 dosissen en gebeurt het best op de leeftijd van 2 en 3 maanden. Het vaccin moet zeker toegediend worden vóór de leeftijd van 24 weken. De vaccinatie met RotaTeq® bestaat uit 3 dosissen en kan toegediend worden vanaf de leeftijd van 6 weken tot de leeftijd van 26 weken.
De vaccins worden door de arts toegediend via de mond. Het kan op hetzelfde ogenblik worden gegeven als het hexavalent vaccin (vaccin tegen polio, difterie, tetanus, kinkhoest, Haemophilus influenzae B en hepatitis B) en het vaccin tegen pneumokokken.
De vaccinatie moet worden uitgesteld bij zuigelingen die een acute, erntige ziekte met koorts hebben. Een lichte infectie is geen beletsel om het vaccin toe te dienen. Bij zuigelingen die acute diarree hebben of acuut moeten braken,moet de vaccinatie uitgesteld worden. Kom niet met zieke kinderen naar het consultatiebureau maar raadpleeg je behandelende arts.

Opgelet:
 Als je je kindje wil laten vaccineren tegen het rotavirus, moet je het vaccin met een voorschrift van de arts in een apotheek kopen.
 Om het effect van het vaccin niet verloren te laten gaan, moet je het koel bewaren, meer bepaald tussen 2 en 8 °C. 


Aandachtspunt 
De week na de vaccinatie bevat de ontlasting van het kindje levende virusdeeltjes.Was daarom je handen grondig na elke verluiering, na de verzorging en vóór elke maaltijd.
De week na de vaccinatie is het ook belangrijk om contact
te vermijden met patiënten met immuunziekten of patiënten die medicamenten nemen die het immuunsysteem ernstig onderdrukken.
Na de vaccinatie mag je kind naar de kinderopvang gaan 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

